# Strawberry Again.



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Hit it at 645 and fished till 845. Float tubed the bays around the marina. I took a friend who hasnt fished much and helped him get into a few. I ended up with 9. They were between 19 and 22 inches and fought HARD. I think the water has cooled and they have some air to breath! 
Didnt get many pics but got some of my friend so that made it worth it. I love fall...
[attachment=2:3jo5gh2s]P1010794.JPG[/attachment:3jo5gh2s]
[attachment=1:3jo5gh2s]P1010790.JPG[/attachment:3jo5gh2s]
Poor mans boat.
[attachment=0:3jo5gh2s]P1010795.JPG[/attachment:3jo5gh2s]


----------



## bucksandducks (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice job! Those are beautiful fish.


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

Way to go Nortie you seem like Mr. Outdoors lately


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks guys. Its been a little slow at work. School is busy but doable. Its just too good notto go right now!
PooPie, we need to ice fish this winter, I remember you guys killed em last year.


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> Thanks guys. Its been a little slow at work. School is busy but doable. Its just too good notto go right now!
> PooPie, we need to ice fish this winter, I remember you guys killed em last year.


I'm your huckelberry, say when


----------



## EvenOlderFudd (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice cutts!! Hows the moss situation? Plan on spending 3 days up there next week..


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Sweet work WaterWings!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

EvenOlderFudd said:


> Nice cutts!! Hows the moss situation? Plan on spending 3 days up there next week..


Ther is quite a bit that is suspended throughout the water but they are tiney and dont hang you up bad. Cant say the same for mud creek and other bays that are more protected. I bet its still pretty thick in there. Hope that helps


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

threshershark said:


> Sweet work WaterWings!


 :shock: :shock:

Good job Nor-tah !!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Those slotbusters really taste awesome. I'm tempted to get out there soon. Glad you could corral a few for your buddy too.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

That's a great pics of your friend with the big trout!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

When I was sitting in a 3 hour meeting that was supposed to go one hour I was thinking Nortah is up at strawberry fishing now. I was jealous! Good to hear you got a few.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

****.... thats the one thing I really miss about living down in Happy Valley. Its just so close to all the places I love to fish... and now I fish hardly at all. :? Good job man... looks like another good time for you.


----------



## EvenOlderFudd (Jun 18, 2008)

Hey. Thanks a bunch for the info on the moss.. Mud Creek has been socked in for the entire summer. I figured with the cold weather it might lighten up a bit.. Thanks again!!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I agree about mud creek. It was 28 degrees at 10:00 when we left and the water is down to 45 so I but it will all be breaking up and dying off soon if it hasnt already! Good news for sure. Good luck up there, let us know how things go.


----------

